# The Northern Incident



## Elric (Mar 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpYloHajJNs

Watch it until the end. Same guy who does the .mov pony videos.


----------



## Cult (Mar 4, 2012)

WTF was that?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for linking this, because I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 4, 2012)

If he only kept the art style of the furries similar to the rest of the artwork it would've been awesome


----------



## Ames (Mar 5, 2012)

That was gold.


----------

